# A bit of Friday fun: small videos to discover little-known Berlin secrets



## JacquesFR (Jan 6, 2022)

This was posted on one of my french groups yesterday and I thought you guys would like it as well.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFhhqdHuSR3gyJ545s3lWSw/

It's a series of small videos about lesser known sites & things in Berlin. I liked the small bite-sized format. 

I didn't know about this cool pedestrian tunnel under Müggelsee! I knew about the giant penis cobra thing though.

Happy friday everyone!


----------

